# Hymer boiler, safe/full ?



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Hymer 584 1999 Reg,

I would greatly appreciate a litle help with the following minor problem please,
Before draining the "fresh" water from the van I have recently purchased I wrongly drained the boiler first. According to the manual I have it simply states, "to set the taps to warm and open tap until water flows, the boiler is now filled with fresh water" 
Is it really that simple please as I would hate to try the heating for the first time this weekend without being certain in my mind that there is nothing untoward to worry about.

Although most of the water drained away via the drain hose the drain connection decided after a lifetime of doing nothing that it was tired and gave up, consequently the floor had another wash. I was pleased I had not put the carpets back down !!

Thanks in advance for the help that I anticipate  

Norman.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

I always open the cold taps first until the spluttering stops then the hot which will take longer

joe


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Joe,

Thank you for that, so it really is that simple, if only other problems were that easy.

Thanks again.


----------



## PaulW2 (May 30, 2010)

It is generally that simple, yes. By running the taps in the'hot' position you draw water from the tank into the boiler: once there is a steady stream from the tap the boiler is full.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

yep should be hot water first... open both taps (hot) untill a good flow of water comes out takes about 4/5 minutes sometimes..... the cold water side should be ok from then on but just check it....


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*boiler in hymer*

Hi,

When you are draining down you must open the drain to the boiler but don't forget to pull up the red button when you refill. When you refil partially refill the tank then put all the taps to hot so that the boiler refills. When the water flow is constant, after all the spluttering, turn the taps off and keep refilling your tank. Check that the taps give a proper flow of water in both cold and 'hot' when you have filled up.
Hope this helps............... Ned


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Thank you all for your advice it is much appreciated although I do not know what is meant when you refer to a red button but I will check it all again tomorrow night and this time starting with the hot setting on the taps.
Cheers.
Just need to find the Hymer club now,
Norman.


----------



## PaulW2 (May 30, 2010)

I think he means that you need to ensure that you flip the boiler drain button (which may be red) back into the closed position before refilling the boiler.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

PaulW2
No red button but did turn the lever back to off, thanks.
Norman.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

The red button being referred too is the frost protection dump valve for your boiler. 
If you have had all the electrics switched off or the boiler temperature goes below a certain setting then a solenoid trips and allows the valve (red button) to drop and dump the contents of the heater under the van.
You'll find the button next to the heater which is located under a flap on the base inside the wardrobe. If it has tripped you have to manually reset it by simply pulling it up. It's worth having a look so you know where it is because it will catch you out eventually.


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

At the end of every journey away we drain the fresh water tank completely. The Boiler 'dumps' any water contained.

When we want to go away again I fill the water tank. I turn on the water tap in the kitchen sink to the hot position. This primes the water into the Boiler. It spurts for a time to expel the air. I do the same again to the bathroom tap. 

It's as easy as that.

Hope this helps

Regards.


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Not all have the automatic red dump valve so you may be looking in vain. It may only be a manual flip lever or similar. I have had autotrails with no auto valve and neither is there one on a friends Burstner, 2003 year.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

When you lift the flap / wardrobe floor and you'll see the boiler sat in the middle. The mains breaker/trip on the l/hand side front and in between, on the floor, you'll see the dump valve.


----------

